# Operation Atco



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 18, 2016)

http://www.delwp.vic.gov.au/news-an...-historic-reptile-seizure-and-prison-sentence


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 18, 2016)

Not the first time this individual has been in trouble with the authorities over reptiles either.Was only a couple of years ago he got done for smuggling greens into the country.


----------



## cagey (Dec 18, 2016)

Disappointing about the natives being euthanaised.


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2016)

Ramsayi said:


> Not the first time this individual has been in trouble with the authorities over reptiles either.Was only a couple of years ago he got done for smuggling greens into the country.



It was more than a couple of years ago. Hard to believe that he has gotten this far into his latest venture given his track record.


----------



## eipper (Dec 18, 2016)

there was shinglebacks out- busted cried a river

there was greens in- busted cried a river and copped a low fine- considering what he would of made from it - not exactly a deterrent

now this latest one- I would be quietly sh1tting myself if I had purchased animals from him in the last few years- they euthanized the natives due to exposure to the exotics and thus potential pathogen risk- if they go chasing who he sold animals too- they may well have animals euthanized as well.

He has an appeal in place at the moment re the sentence- and the reality is that since jail has not been on the cards before he probably has a chance of it being overturned. I wonder if they dangle a canary carrot........


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2016)

eipper said:


> there was shinglebacks out- busted cried a river
> 
> there was greens in- busted cried a river and copped a low fine- considering what he would of made from it - not exactly a deterrent
> 
> ...



All done off licence no doubt, those that may have purchased obviously knew the risks. 

A canary carrot.... ?


----------



## eipper (Dec 18, 2016)

canary's are known to sing Wally


----------



## Iguana (Dec 19, 2016)

deserves much longer than 4 months IMO, and several hefty fines as well.


----------

